# Let's talk AR's



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I have an R-15 now that I really like. It's 22" with a 1/9 twist barrel (i think) and fixed stock. It's a real tack driver and I hate to see it go, but I really want something smaller and more portable for toting around the desert.

I've been out of the loop for a while now and I am not really sure what's out there. I had previously looked at chrome lined barrels, composite frames, and even gas piston guns. Is it worth it to pursue such options, or should I stick with a more basic gun?

Would love to hear your thoughts. I really don't want to build one, so I am looking for a decent brand name gun that I might be able to pickup used.

So let's talk AR's.... what's the best (and most portable) predator hunting AR out right now? How about the most accurate?

Thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the best (as in accurate)is wholely dependent on the owner of the finger on the trigger. As for portable, i really like the polymer lowers, they lighten the gun by quite a bit. I have a DPMS 16" that shoots well (standard configuration) with a collapsible stock and polymer lower. Remind me I'll bring it next time i see you...or you could call me next time you are at CABELA'S...geez just down the street a bit and not even a call.....I think I'm gonna have to "unfriend" one of you !!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'd say the best (as in accurate)is wholely dependent on the owner of the finger on the trigger. As for portable, i really like the polymer lowers, they lighten the gun by quite a bit. I have a DPMS 16" that shoots well (standard configuration) with a collapsible stock and polymer lower. Remind me I'll bring it next time i see you...or you could call me next time you are at CABELA'S...geez just down the street a bit and not even a call.....I think I'm gonna have to "unfriend" one of you !!


If it makes you feel any better, I thought about calling you NO LESS than 5 times. Seriously. I was traveling with the whole family though, and we had about 4 stops planned and really needed to get in and out quick and I didn't want to be rude. I can't believe we traveled 2 hours only to find a jam packed store, no guns worth looking at, and we didn't even get to visit with you. Ughh! Next time.....

The guys out there were bragging about how many firearms they are selling. Apparently over 1000 guns on black friday alone? They have created a separate firearm checkout system that wasn't even in place last time we met out there. They've really figured out how to push those overpriced firearms out the door. OH... and you can even buy a gun, and carry it around the store with you now! No more escorts out apparently?!?! I saw one guy carrying a newly purchased handgun ++ ammo up to the second floor. The only thing I noticed was an odd piece of red tape around the case?

Do bring your DMPS next time we meet up. Would love to see it. I had 2 of the LW-15's from New Frontier ordered up when we got here and the FFL I was buying them from interpreted the laws wrong and thought we were not eligible to buy. I ended up setting him straight after pointing out the laws, but by that time I was kinda over it and never bothered to go back and pick them up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"If it makes you feel any better, I thought about calling you NO LESS than 5 times."

Oh sure, you say that now !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris, Walmart sell the DPMS Sportical for just under $600, most of the time its hard to find a used AR for any cheaper.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw somewhere all the check-ins at every sporting goods place in Arizona...LOL. Hey Chris, if you're looking for lighter I don't think the piston AR's will be a good choice. I've handled two and they were pricey and heavy as heck ! Try switching out your stock on your R-15 to lighten it up a bit. Either that or look for the guns with the polymer lower like Don said.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've bought several guns from Cabelas, but their lines and wait times have got me looking else were. I found a new gun store that opened by me last week and I just bought a new Sig Saur pistol from them. Take a look around and you might be able to find a new dealer or FFL who would be happy to help you. I've had both a DPMS and Bushmaster AR and it sure helps having the collapsible stock. You might look at a 16" or 18" barrel to keep the weight down. Add a sling to it and it's even easier to carry. I use a 5 shot or partially load a 10 shot magazine.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris, you could contact Remington and probably order a 18" fluted barrel like the one on my R-15 and then replace your stock with an adjustable one.

Or go to gunbroker and buy a plum crazy(carbon fiber) complete lower with adj. stock for around $125 and then buy a complete upper from del-ton or many others for around $400.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Plum Crazy is now New frontier armory they sell the polymer lowers complete for $109


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies guys.

I decided on another rifle for now. I think I will still do something with the R-15 to lighten it up some, but here is what I decided on:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14453-picked-up-a-new-ar-today/

All polymer upper AND lower. Whew... hope she holds up!


----------

